# New Dog Bloodline



## Keystone (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi. My family and I are looking for a new dog, but don't know much about bloodlines. Our last dog we got from a hog hunter and It was the best dog I could've asked for. We're looking for a game line seeing as we're interested in getting into weight pull, but also want something family friendly and protective. I've heard good things about boudreaux, tnt and ofrn. Any guidance or advice from someone who is more familiar with these lines would be appreciated.
Thank you for your time.

Keystone


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You might have a hard time finding a gamebred dog that's protective. Those folks usually take any man aggression seriously and cull dogs who show it, as it should be. As far as finding the right breeder or bloodline, have you considered checking out shows in your area? You can see what's competing and winning, and talk to the handlers for a point in the right direction.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I am sure any shelter in an urban area has plenty of Pits that can weight pull.
Unless you plan to breed a healthy rescue can pull just like a dog of any breeding.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I am sure any shelter in an urban area has plenty of Pits that can weight pull.
> Unless you plan to breed a healthy rescue can pull just like a dog of any breeding.


there is quality apbt/am staffs in rescue,ive got one!
The only thing i dont enjoy about a rescued apbt is its past,if its a adult its already gonna be set in its ways and who knows how it was treated in the past.
I got my dog from a no kill shelter[aspca]and he is a very impresive looker,the type of dog people pay $ for,but honestly he has the potential to do great harm in the wrong hands to man or beast,so im a little bit weary of rescues,but all in all i believe it is usualy the right thing to do....


----------



## Bpledge3030 (May 28, 2007)

not trying to start a fight with anyone, but why when someone asks about a bloodline for a puppy that they are interested in getting you all tell them to get a rescue? im sure if they wanted a rescue, they would ask wheres the best place to get one. i'm just saying


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I am sure any shelter in an urban area has plenty of Pits that can weight pull.
> Unless you plan to breed a healthy rescue can pull just like a dog of any breeding.


Good point. If you are interested in a wieght pull dog I would also see about any weight pulls in your area and go see them and meet breeders there and get to see there dogs in action.



Bpledge3030 said:


> not trying to start a fight with anyone, but why when someone asks about a bloodline for a puppy that they are interested in getting you all tell them to get a rescue? im sure if they wanted a rescue, they would ask wheres the best place to get one. i'm just saying


#1 a lot of people don't realize that you can work a rescue dog so they don't consider them.

#2 There are many more dogs in shelters looking from homes than from Reputable breeders.

#3 If they are not sure about finding a proper breeder they will likely end up getting a dog from a byb which would be the same as getting the rescue any ways but the rescue comes spayed and with vet checks and full shots 

If they are then still wanting a dog from a breeder we would help set them in the right direction.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Bpledge3030 said:


> not trying to start a fight with anyone, but why when someone asks about a bloodline for a puppy that they are interested in getting you all tell them to get a rescue? im sure if they wanted a rescue, they would ask wheres the best place to get one. i'm just saying


I would also like to add,that there is a tremendous over population issue right now within the breed,why would we encourage someone to contribute to that when they just want a pet?


----------



## Bpledge3030 (May 28, 2007)

i said i wasnt trying to start a fight and i was just asking a question, so why did i get another negative feedback?


----------



## Bpledge3030 (May 28, 2007)

why did i get another red dot in my feedback? i dont think asking a question is so wrong


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I agree with Bahamutt. Go to the shows pick out the dogs you like and talk to the handlers. Would be a good place to start, also research bloodlines that you are intersted in like where it started and what dogs contributed what to the line until you find one that fits for you.

Good luck!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Bpledge3030 said:


> why did i get another red dot in my feedback? i dont think asking a question is so wrong


Just a guess but because you don't ever contribute anything to the TOPIC of the thread. You just comment on other peoples replies.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bpledge3030 said:


> why did i get another red dot in my feedback? i dont think asking a question is so wrong


I agree you did just ask a question there was no need for neg. rep.


----------



## Bpledge3030 (May 28, 2007)

thank you american pit13. yes i do make comments sometimes that deserve negative feedback, but this time it was just a question


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Bpledge3030 said:


> not trying to start a fight with anyone, but why when someone asks about a bloodline for a puppy that they are interested in getting you all tell them to get a rescue? im sure if they wanted a rescue, they would ask wheres the best place to get one. i'm just saying


If a person asks me the question posted by the OP it shows me that they may or may not have researched bloodlines. 
When a person thinks about getting a thing, whether it be car, house, DVD they should research a thing to be sure of its quality.

If I say "Generic Bloodline" is the best that does not really edify the person.
The person must go to a few kennels.
They must lay hands on the dogs.
They must study standards and pedigrees.
Most folks don't want to do all that.
So in the end it is easier to just say...."Rescue a poor needy pup."
Selling a top show, weight pull, or hunting dog to a person that does not want to do any of those things is not cost effective. 
Why buy a $1500 dog if its just going to be a pet. You may as well go to the shelter and help out a nice dog that needs a home and some love.


----------



## Keystone (Jun 23, 2008)

First, thanks for all your posts. I may not have explained myself well enough though. I was looking for someone who ran these lines personally to offer any info characteristic to that blood and maybe a few kennels to keep in mind. 

I have considered rescue dogs, in fact I've owned 3 rescued pits in the past. Our last dog was very different in temperament than any dog I've owned and I was scouting for something similar. 

Whoevers interested, all said and done I've decided to go with a OFRN/TNT cross. Thanks again.


----------



## Flametree (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bloodlines??*

There are many APBT bloodlines, for example,midnight cowboys, jeep, bolio, sorrells,redboys, and there are many, many more. I prefer and own the old family rednose apbt,,,it's a very old line and it's the only line I own at this moment. I use to own a pure Bolio and a Mayday dog but I got rid of them, too many heart aches with them plus they were both very boistorous. Before you buy any dog,,do your research, talk to many people, many breeders and to people that own real APBT, make sure they are ADBA or UKC or both.


----------

